# Secure your load



## christherookie (Jan 22, 2010)

Plywood through a windshield. Ouch.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-driver-escapes-injury-after-plywood-impales-car-windshield


----------



## mathguy1981 (Aug 30, 2018)

Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Boy, that left a mark!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

yeah - I saw that on the news the other day and showed it to my wife.
stuff falling off of vehicles always scare the heebie-jeebies out of me.

this should be passed along to all of everyone's family members.

.

.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

another reason to bring back the 8 foot beds like mine has hope she was ok :<))))


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Apparently, she only had minor injuries, which is fortunate as that had potential decapitation written all over it.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Wonder if this guy finally made it back onto the road.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> another reason to bring back the 8 foot beds like mine has hope she was ok :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Just an 8' bed isn't a guarantee things won't come flying out. Wife pointed out to me opposite lane on the freeway, fairly windy day. I looked over just in time to see about 12 sheets come flying out of a trucks 8' bed, Evidently he/she just had them laying in there, and the wind picked them out of there like someone blowing playing cards out in a flourish. For about 3 miles we could see where he/she had been losing them for a while. Fortunately the way the wind was blowing everything was coming out, and going right off the road, so there were no accidents. Wife turned to watch the truck as it went by, never did see any brake lights.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Apparently, she only had minor injuries, which is fortunate as that had potential decapitation written all over it.
> 
> - lumbering_on


No lie


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

My worst nightmare. Something flying out of my truck killing someone.
I strap down EVERYTHING even if it's 1 board.

It only takes a minute to throw a strap on something. Better to make it safe for everybody.


----------



## robertc (Oct 15, 2018)

Wow that could have ended way worse..


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> Wonder if this guy finally made it back onto the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a mechanical engineer, but I'd say this is a good indication that you've exceeded the max load of the car.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

One of the many reasons I like my 3/4 ton van. Wanna haul 50 sheets? Sure don't even have to tie it down. You and 11 of your friends wanna go to Mexico for the weekend? I got enough seats.


----------



## uptoolateman (Mar 17, 2018)

I am amazed and horrified almost every time I go to a big box store and see people loading their vehicles. It's like they have no concept of what they are buying compared to the size of their car before hand. I saw a lady with a mini cooper trying to load up 8' 2×4 lumber one time, at one point she had them going through both back seat windows. On more than one occasion I've seen sheets of 1/2 drywall come out of truck beds almost as soon as they pull out of the parking lot because its a 45 MPH road. 2 weeks ago I watched a guy with a utility trailer full of 2×4 lumber slam on the brakes a stop light and all of the lumber slid through the rails on the front of the trailer and became jammed between the trailer and under the truck. I've seen some pretty scary stacking on top of cars but that picture takes the cake SteveN.


----------

